# The Archlinux thread



## abhinandh (Mar 3, 2008)

i successfully installed arch linux but am unable to configure the network.
my realtek ethernet controller uses r8169 module.module loads but card is not detected.
under ubuntu, 

```
dmesg | grep r8169
```
gives
	
	



```
[   24.262045] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded
[   32.373381] r8169: eth0: link up
[   32.373390] r8169: eth0: link up
```
but the same gives no output under arch.help me.
i want my dataone working.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

Show the output of

```
ifconfig
```


```
lspci
```


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

Offtopic:
Dude, hows arch linux?
Wanted to try it for quite some time now,
just cant get the free time to do it.

Regards,
ray


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*



rayraven said:


> Offtopic:
> Dude, hows arch linux?
> Wanted to try it for quite some time now,
> just cant get the free time to do it.
> ...



arch with kdemod rocks.lovin it.except 4 this problem.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

Offtopic again:
How much difference in memory consumption can you see,
between kde and kdemod?


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

ifconfig gives no output
lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/P Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 945G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)
00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controllers cc=IDE (rev 01)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8136 (rev 01)
```


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

Hope this helps,
*bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=41481

Regards,
ray


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*



rayraven said:


> Offtopic again:
> How much difference in memory consumption can you see,
> between kde and kdemod?


kdemod is optimised kde which is slick and fast.mem diff is ~100mb
arch is itself fast.
29sec to desktop compared to 55sec of ubuntu.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

It's detected all right. See

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8136 (rev 01)


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*



rayraven said:


> Hope this helps,
> *bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=41481
> 
> Regards,
> ray



SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: No such device

gettin eth0 : no such device at boot also


----------



## mehulved (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

Now. How do you connect to internet?


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*



mehulved said:


> Now. How do you connect to internet?



bridge mode.pppoe

guys wait a min.i downloaded arch from the taiwan mirror as it is near but that bloody mirror contained 0.7 iso whwreas 0.8 is latest. 
so will download and install 0.8.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

^ "ifconfig -a" will give u the available network.
in a root terminal "ifconfig eth0 up" will bring up eth0 -if it is ur lan interface.also loopback interface also must be up.

I am also lurking for a good kde distro.
If it is a gnome distro like Ubuntu,I completely removes qt libs(libqt3..) from it.
likewise,is it possible in any kde distro to completely purge gtk libs? 
I dont think so esp in opensuse,kubuntu,fedora etc.
will have to look what arch linux has got 

@abhinandh:did u installed it via ftp method?
I am gonna try tonight .already downloaded the ftp-iso of rc-iso Archlinux-i686-2007.11-0.4.ftp.iso 
I am not familiar with pacman.but lets see.I am sure,archlinux will be much faster than other distros as it is gonna optimize the build.


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*



praka123 said:


> @abhinandh:did u installed it via ftp method?
> I am gonna try tonight .already downloaded the ftp-iso of rc-iso Archlinux-i686-2007.11-0.4.ftp.iso
> I am not familiar with pacman.but lets see.I am sure,archlinux will be much faster than other distros as it is gonna optimize the build.


 no.will first install core iso and then install X,DE etc


----------



## praka123 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

I have completed core installation.now I have to configure rp-pppoe on arch.the bad thing is pppoe  is not installed on default install


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*



praka123 said:


> I have completed core installation.now I have to configure rp-pppoe on arch.the bad thing is pppoe  is not installed on default install


hey try pppoe-setup. it was installed by default in the 0.7.02 version.heard that it is also a part of rp-pppoe package.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

^it is NOT available.I had installed using rc-iso(latest).although pppoe-setup I configured in Live cd,but not able to get it in hdd install.
looks like I have to manually add repositories,sync and install all those.
did u have testing repo enabled?
my /etc/pacman.conf looks like this:

```
#

# Testing is disabled by default.  To enable, uncomment the following
# two lines.  You can add preferred servers immediately after the header,
# and they will be used before the default mirrors.
#[testing]
#Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist

[core]
# Add your preferred servers here, they will be used first
Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist

[extra]
# Add your preferred servers here, they will be used first
Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist

[community]
# Add your preferred servers here, they will be used first
Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist

# Unstable is disabled by default.  To enable, uncomment the following
# two lines.  You can add preferred servers immediately after the header,
# and they will be used before the default mirrors.
#[unstable]
#Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist

# An example of a custom package repository.  See the pacman manpage for
# tips on creating your own repositories.
#[custom]
#Server = file:///home/custompkgs
#

[kdemod]
Server = *kdemod.ath.cx/repo/current/i686
```
^NOte that I have to add repositories.  and my net is so sloww this morning


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

@prakash, everything now workin.
installed x, firefox and should install kdemod
my first post from arch!!!!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

^congrats.I have finished archlinux yesterday,though I have to reinstall for the reason of not installing rp-pppoe package.I have used ftp method for installation,cheap and best  .
Now,tonight gonna install X,kdemod et al. 
and what about ABS?didja tried?

BTW,pacman remembers conary experience I had with foresight linux loong back!


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*



praka123 said:


> ^congrats.I have finished archlinux yesterday,though I have to reinstall for the reason of not installing rp-pppoe package.I have used ftp method for installation,cheap and best  .
> Now,tonight gonna install X,kdemod et al.
> and what about ABS?didja tried?
> 
> BTW,pacman remembers conary experience I had with foresight linux loong back!


did not try ABS.will try.btw how much size is kdemod-complete package?
waht sound server will u install?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

donno.kdemod means kde in modular form,ie,u install only needed packages,not whole kde mess!


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

alsa not workin on intel hidef audio.


```
alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed
```

jus checked.kdemod is ~400mb install.so have to install it in the happy hours.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

u have to modprobe necessary modules.that u can find it via 
"lsmod" command in ur Ubuntu or any livecd which detects ur audio.
BTW,just found my archlinux went corrupt,have to reinstall as UPS failed when power went off and now arch is complaining that only read is allowed


----------



## mehulved (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

Maybe you just need to remount it as ro in single user mode and run fsck to correct errors.
fsck -y should help if there are too many errors.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

^I had already tried fsck -fvy via my Debian Sid.arch simply failed.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

Abhinandh can you post an installation guide.. I mean installing all that stuff like X11 and all.. I installed Arch but there was nothing I had to compile everything by my own but I didn't knew a single command 



praka123 said:


> donno.kdemod means kde in modular form,ie,u install only needed packages,not whole kde mess!



You 1'st have to install KDE then one will install  KDE Mod.. ALso I can configure my Kubuntu better than KDE Mod..  Or same just like KDE mod  Like same translucent panel and all


----------



## praka123 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

^but they(kdemod) asked first to purge all ur kde,qt libs before going for kdemod.check their page


----------



## praka123 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

_ _ _ _ _ _  _ _  _ _  _
@abhinandh:kaise chal raha hey?I am having very low speeds @11KB/s to max 35KB/s in all mirrors while downloading 
which mirror are u using?
did u tried rankmirror script?
I am downloading Xorg,nvidia driver,vim etc now 
the dataone speed sux


----------



## praka123 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

________________________________
OK.finished installing archlinux(Arch Linux (Core Dump) as per /etc/issue)  with kdemod 8) .it was a PITA with night bb getting as low as 11KB/s speeds 
now everything is fine.below is my screenshot of default(wallpaper changed) installation.yeah,I am very new to kde  yes,it is kdemod,thanks to the *devels* for that!where is @*darkstar* ?
*img6.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1394/1394831-holder-3e257940fc61d8f8d28d5cc97f7539dd.jpg

aur haan-it is booting very fast much faster than ubuntu gutsy,a bit faster than my stock Debian Sid  :
I am gonna try kde for some time.too much accustomed with Gnome  

pacman is a good package manager.there may be gui frontends,but I have not tried.mirrors are painfullly slow at Happy hours.
@abhinandh:there is some bugs in new installation:
u have to "chmod 1777 /tmp" ur directory and edit /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist and in bottom,correct the entry as:

```
Setup-Entry
Server = *mirror.neotuli.net/arch/$repo/os/i686
```

I am using firefox3beta from their repositories.there are lot of user built packages available along with ABS(yet to try!).

a perfect kde distro(better than suse!)


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

great prakash.me gettin good speeds ~205 from Australia mirrors(after rankmirrors script).i installed kdemod too.it's better than stock kde.

@darkstar, try this guide.it is fairly simple.
*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners_Guide

prakash, usin i686 or x86_64?me using x86_64.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

It seems like I have to use ARCH with KDE Mod after my boards.. and parka what do you suggest me for my laptop that I am gong to buy XPS   1530 ? Arch or Hardy  ? Though I will learn Arch on my desktop 1'st  

@Abhi .. arrey bhai I knew about that guide  I just don't have my printer wires so that I can print it


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*



abhinandh said:


> great prakash.me gettin good speeds ~205 from Australia mirrors(after rankmirrors script).i installed kdemod too.it's better than stock kde.
> 
> @darkstar, try this guide.it is fairly simple.
> *wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners_Guide
> ...



OK.I found that dataone is very slow during happy hours!badluck 

I am on a old p4 2.8Ghz HT obviously using *i686*.
for other archlinux(anyone?) users benefit,below is the packages I had installed.remember,I havent installed kde,after ftp install of core,I installed X,then kdemod:
*rafb.net/p/dHWfrI98.html
  
@shashwath:some patience is needed if u install and configure archlinux .I suggest Ubuntu for the easiness.may be hardy heron will fit fine for u,although it will bundle old version of kde(no kde4 afaik).

archlinux-once configured is -rocking!


BTW,I am taking back my words on slow bloatin kde after experiencing kdemod


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

Dude, you could've just used some pastebin and posted the link instead of messing up the thread.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

^edited


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

Nice. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

@praka123 ,
sound not workin.all sound modules loaded.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

^what card?did u "alt+f2" run "kmix" unmuted all needed ones?

I have alsa-lib and alsa-utils package installed simply  u can install above as "pacman -Sy alsa-utils alsa-lib " for getting "alsaconf" command.


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*



praka123 said:


> ^what card?did u "alt+f2" run "kmix" unmuted all needed ones?
> 
> I have alsa-lib and alsa-utils package installed simply  u can install above as "pacman -Sy alsa-utils alsa-lib " for getting "alsaconf" command.


did that.getting alsaconf command also.but alsamixer not running.so volume is very low.
will try kmix.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

use amixer to unmute volumes.Is it a Azalia hda ?as local user in a terminal:
amixer set Master 100 unmute



*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845&highlight=amixer

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449

also check ur "lsmod" o/p too.


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

no good.

amixer: Mixer default load error: Invalid argument

yes, azailia.

alsaconf

```
Loading driver...
:: Saving ALSA Levels                                                    [BUSY]
/usr/sbin/alsactl: get_control:209: Cannot read control info '2,0,0,Front Playba
ck Volume,0': Invalid argument
                                                                         [FAIL]
:: Restoring ALSA Levels                                                 [BUSY]
/usr/sbin/alsactl: load_state:1313: Cannot open /etc/asound.state for reading: N
o such file or directory
                                                                         [FAIL]
Setting default volumes...
amixer: Mixer default load error: Invalid argument
Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.
/usr/sbin/alsactl: get_control:209: Cannot read control info '2,0,0,Front Playba
ck Volume,0': Invalid argument
```


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

You did run it as root right?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

hmm...it looks like some modules are not loaded.
post ur lsmod if it doesnot work.try a reboot and make sure.
add the needed modules to load to /etc/rc.conf module line.

BTW,a guy got a nice installation guide for arch linux with video tut too 
*archux.com/page/installation-guide


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

@abhinandh:what?solved the audio problem?

below site is useful for arch users,as it reports mirrors which are out of sync,error etc.
*users.archlinux.de/~gerbra/mirrorcheck.html


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*



praka123 said:


> @abhinandh:what?solved the audio problem?


i think sound card is configured.i can hear my songs play when i increase the volume of my speakers but very feebly.any mixers are not working(alsamixer,kmix,asound)
btw how much ram and swap does your sys use?
and where did you find ff3.0beta.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

swap and RAM usage:

```
root@myhost:~# free -m
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:           376        368          7          0         39        132
-/+ buffers/cache:        196        179
Swap:          376          0        376
```

firefox3beta3 and latest stabler betas will be available on unstable repository.
U have to try to enable repositories as I have,in /etc/pacman.conf:

```
root@myhost:~# cat /etc/pacman.conf
#
# /etc/pacman.conf
#
# See the pacman manpage for option directives

#
# GENERAL OPTIONS
#
[options]
# The following paths are commented out with their default values listed.
# If you wish to use different paths, uncomment and update the paths.
#RootDir     = /
#DBPath      = /var/lib/pacman/
#CacheDir    = /var/cache/pacman/pkg/
#LogFile     = /var/log/pacman.log
HoldPkg     = pacman glibc
XferCommand = /usr/bin/wget --passive-ftp -c -O %o %u

#
# REPOSITORIES
#   - can be defined here or included from another file
#   - pacman will search repositories in the order defined here
#   - local/custom mirrors can be added here or in separate files
#   - repositories listed first will take precedence when packages
#     have identical names, regardless of version number
#
# Repository entries are of the format:
#       [repo-name]
#       Server = ServerName
#       Include = IncludePath
#
# The header [repo-name] is crucial - it must be present and
# uncommented to enable the repo.
#

# Testing is disabled by default.  To enable, uncomment the following
# two lines.  You can add preferred servers immediately after the header,
# and they will be used before the default mirrors.
#[testing]
#Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist

[core]
# Add your preferred servers here, they will be used first
Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist

[extra]
# Add your preferred servers here, they will be used first
Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist

[community]
# Add your preferred servers here, they will be used first
Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist

# Unstable is disabled by default.  To enable, uncomment the following
# two lines.  You can add preferred servers immediately after the header,
# and they will be used before the default mirrors.
[unstable]
Include = /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist

# An example of a custom package repository.  See the pacman manpage for
# tips on creating your own repositories.
#[custom]
#Server = file:///home/custompkgs

[kdemod]
Server = *kdemod.ath.cx/repo/current/i686
```
Then,"rankmirrors" configured /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist 

```
root@myhost:~# cat /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist
#
# Arch Linux repository mirrorlist
#

# United States
#Server = ftp://ftp.archlinux.org/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://locke.suu.edu/linux/dist/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://mirrors.unixheads.org/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://ftp-linux.cc.gatech.edu/pub/linux/distributions/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://mirror.cs.vt.edu/pub/ArchLinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = *mirrors.easynews.com/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://ftp.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = *holmes.umflint.edu/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = *mirror.neotuli.net/arch/$repo/os/i686

# South America
# - Brazil
#Server = *archlinux.c3sl.ufpr.br/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://archlinux.c3sl.ufpr.br/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/archlinux/$repo/os/i686

# Europe
# - Austria
#Server = ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
# - Belgium
#Server = ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/archlinux.org/$repo/os/i686
# - Czech Republic
#Server = ftp://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/arch/$repo/os/i686
# - Estonia
#Server = ftp://ftp.estpak.ee/pub/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
# - France
#Server = ftp://mir1.archlinuxfr.org/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://mir2.archlinuxfr.org/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://distrib-coffee.ipsl.jussieu.fr/pub/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = *mir.archlinux.fr/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.archlinux.org/$repo/os/i686
# - Germany
#Server = ftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/mirror/ftp.archlinux.org/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/pub/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://ftp.archlinuxppc.org/i686/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
# - Great Britain
#Server = *www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.archlinux.org/$repo/os/i686
# - Greece
#Server = ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
# - Hungary
#Server = ftp://ftp.mfa.kfki.hu/pub/mirrors/ftp.archlinux.org/$repo/os/i686
# - Ireland
#Server = ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ftp.archlinux.org/$repo/os/i686
# - Italy
#Server = ftp://mi.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
# - Netherlands
#Server = ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/pub/metalab/distributions/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://ftp.surfnet.nl/pub/os/Linux/distr/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
# - Poland
#Server = ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = *piotrkosoft.net/pub/mirrors/ftp.archlinux.org/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://ftp.piotrkosoft.net/pub/mirrors/ftp.archlinux.org/$repo/os/i686
# - Portugal
#Server = ftp://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
# - Romania
#Server = ftp://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/archlinux.org/$repo/os/i686
# - Russia
#Server = ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = *archlinux.freeside.ru/$repo/os/i686
# - Sweden
#Server = ftp://ftp.ds.hj.se/pub/os/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://ftp.gigabit.nu/$repo/os/i686
# - Switzerland
#Server = ftp://archlinux.puzzle.ch/$repo/os/i686
# - Turkey
#Server = *server.elsistech.com/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
# - Ukraine
#Server = ftp://hell.org.ua/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
# NOTE: ftp.linux.kiev.ua only has the i686 arch and not x86_64
#Server = ftp://ftp.linux.kiev.ua/pub/Linux/ArchLinux/$repo/os/i686

# Asia
# - Israel
#Server = *mirror.isoc.org.il/pub/archlinux/$repo/os/i686

# Australia
#Server = ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
#Server = ftp://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/archlinux/$repo/os/i686

# Setup-Entry
Server = ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
```
edit using nano editor save and exit.
if ur not comfortable with CLI editors,open using "kdesu kwrite /etc/pacman.conf" etc etc save and exit.
then connect system to internet,
do in a terminal:

```
pacman -Syu
```
thats it!ur system will be update.
now install firefox3beta3 from unstable repo as:

```
pacman -Sy unstable/firefox3 extra/jre extra/flashplugin extra/mplayer-plugin extra/codecs community/pacman-contrib
```
^around 50 mb download!do it in night  includes java,flash,multimedia plugins,and pacman pacsearch.also search for any 64-bit optimized kernels available.

check ur /etc/fstab for swap been enabled or not.


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

thank you.will install ff3.
btw i recompiled the kernel and sound is working.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: problem with network in arch linux*

^Is that necessary?I dont think so as u already said sound was working with old kernel albeit volume was low.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

*To Arch or Not To Arch, Thats The Question*

@mods: please edit title to make it *The Arch Linux Thread* instead of _The Archlinux Thread.

_Back to topic: I too am intrested in installing Arch Linux. I heard that installing a basic linux distro like Slackware, Gentoo, Debian, Fedora(guess not), Arch, etc will greatly help improve anybody's linux knowledge and the pains of indivudually configuring every single software from commandline, then installing more stuff, and finally KDM or GDM, are the greatest initiations for Linux Geekdom. So can someone please tell me if Arch is a good choice for me ?

I am used to Ubuntu with both KDE and Gnome. I now know how to use Apt-Get and DPKG very well. So I was concidering Debian too, as I need a stable, fast and reliable system that also has maximum eyecandy(after exessive theming once all the installing/configuring pains are over).

LFY suggests Arch as an Ideal Dual Boot with Ubuntu. Is it so ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

thx kalpik for renaming the thread 

archlinux is not n00b friendly.it is gentoo with a good package manager(I know,a lil exaggerated!).I am loving pacman 8)! the community is better than Ubuntu(IRC),within 30 minutes or so,ur going easy with pacman.
only problem is there is no official rsynced asia mirror yet  (israel is damn slow).

I have done a mistake by reinstalling arch when I tried first on 3rd of this month  I installed using rc-iso but failed to remember to install rp-pppoe for bridgemode internet adsl.

now,after knowing pacman,we can download rp-pppoe.tar.gz package from arch repo and install as pacman -U package.tar.gz . 
still,Debian Sid and Arch Linux both are almost the same speed.arch takes 20 sec to show kdm(bios boot time is long for me!) debian finishes booting in 34sec(if I remember correctly!) to a clean Gnome Desktop from cold start. 
the beauty is,archlinux boots kdemod veryfast!
otherwise kde,which is superficially slow compared to even Gnome in my experience.


----------



## techdoc (Mar 7, 2008)

hi praka which mirrors are you using??i am currently using the x64 version gnome.i do agree that once setup properly archlinux rocks,and you dont have to worry anymore regarding upgrades as it is a rolling release..


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

^australia mirror.pls refer post no.   			#*45*
BTW,Archlinux with kdemod is gr8!  (Me,a Gnome user most time!)


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

---------------------------------------------------
 Building packages from AUR(Arch User Repository) :- 

Archlinux again surprised me with its awesome AUR. 

I want to have opensuse kde window decorator on my arch.there is no readymade packages available.so,went to AUR and downloaded the theme tar ball.
*aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=12066

extracted the tarball in ~/Desktop directory.


```
/home/prakash/Desktop/kwin-decor-suse2
```
the few basic dependecies for building packages are to be satisfied:

```
pacman -Sy core/automake core/make core/autoconf core/sudo core/fakeroot core/make
```
gcc is already installed.
after completing the installation,
I cd'ed into the /home/prakash/Desktop/kwin-decor-suse2 directory and did a (not as root!):

```
makepkg -s
```
^that's it!ABS made archlinux package for my system 
installed as root(su -):

```
root@myhost:~# pacman -U /home/prakash/Desktop/kwin-decor-suse2/kwin-decor-suse2-0.4.1-1-i686.pkg.tar.gz
loading package data... done.
checking dependencies...
(1/1) checking for file conflicts                   [####################] 100%
(1/1) installing kwin-decor-suse2                   [####################] 100%
```
now I opened kcontrol(control centre),Appearance and themes>window decoration>suse 
Thus changed it!operation completed.this is one of the easiest source compiling.it all went easy coz of the PKGBUILD script which is downloaded from arch user repository.
@abhinandh:u can try too


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 8, 2008)

sure arch once configured is good.very good indeed.i too tried abs and it was the easiest.
till now i thought that apt-get was the best.pacman proved me wrong.
its so fast that i'am feeling that it takes forever for ubuntu to boot.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 8, 2008)

Quite a majority of people who have/haven't use pacman agree that it is the best package manger out there. Alas, I couldn't get anything to download with pacman, maybe due to slow mirrors. Thus, my experience with it is too less. But, i'd surely like to try more of it.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Mar 8, 2008)

Even I'm looking forward to install Arch after my exams(bugged of the slow gnome login time of ubuntu 7.10). I've downloaded the iso now(158 MB).
Can anyone tell me how much total download size is required for kdemod+all the other necessities.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

^^^my installation is now around 3 GB!but for a simple install,it is around 1.5-2GB


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 8, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> Even I'm looking forward to install Arch after my exams(bugged of the slow gnome login time of ubuntu 7.10). I've downloaded the iso now(158 MB).
> Can anyone tell me how much total download size is required for kdemod+all the other necessities.



~400mb for me.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

^cool 8)
BTW,I am set back by some bad rumor(reality?) about archlinux's security aspect,as it is a "rolling release" one.
this is some response I got from Ubuntu forums archlinux section:


> RedSquirrel said:
> 
> 
> > That was the case with mplayer. It took them three weeks to fix the problem after the bug report was filed.
> ...


*ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4472415&postcount=51


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 8, 2008)

if you connect to internet through rp-pppoe,bridge mode here is a tool which will give a tray icon for that.
*linux.wareseeker.com/System/rp-pppoe-3.8.zip/334543
for kde
you have to setup sudo for that to work.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

^arrey abhinandh!install knetstats tool!it automagically comes into ur panel tray when ur connected!


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 9, 2008)

but that tool gives an icon to connect/disconnect.
no "su -> password -> pppoe-start" stuff.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2008)

^OK.thank you  I am such a terminal junky


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

My UPS(APC 500VA  ) battery finished 3 days back.but that happened when I was on archlinux and suddenly a powercut and no backup from ups  the ext3 fs is fcuked up by the sudden switch off 

So,I fscked from Debian,and it deletes a lot of "inodes"  and next I booted into archlinux,many apps are not working,sometimes hanging.

I googled archlinux thread and found how to reinstall packages 
as root:

```
pacman -S $(pacman -Qq | grep -v "$(pacman -Qmq)")
```
^used this as I have few "local" packages.
and everything is reinstalled.
I restarted archlinux via "shutdown -rF now" command.
F -for force fsck.
this time also fsck reported error and rebooted;weird  and next boot also fsck run automatically and verified File System.

Now,everything seems running fine and I am confident that because of I have reinstalled all packages.
Note:If u have no "custom" packages installed,u can run below command to reinstall:

```
pacman -S $(pacman -Qq)
```
^will do!
Hope it helps!


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 12, 2008)

and i compiled a custom kernel and a few minor tweaks and what i finally have is full boot from grub to kdemod desktop with compiz enabled in 18sec.
cooooooool.

my system:
c2d,1gb,945.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

^cool!u should've got zen sources from aur.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

BIGGEST shock for me! 
today I went to archlinux forum and saw that whole forum is shown in Dutch  biggest april fool
see! the message:


> *Ankündigung*
> 
> _Important Notice for English Archers_
> 
> ...


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> BIGGEST shock for me!
> today I went to archlinux forum and saw that whole forum is shown in Dutch  biggest april fool
> see! the message:



lol.nice one.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Apr 2, 2008)

Ubuntuforums also changed their colour scheme yesterday(just for april fool)


----------



## Renny (Apr 3, 2008)

Downloaded the ISO,

So after installing what all should I download to get a fully running desktop?







And preferably I'd like to download and install it bcos if I install from arch I might be formatting and will loose everything downloaded.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

edit /etc/rc.conf to add ur eth0,lo. edit etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist as below .
archlinux wiki pretty much explains all(Remember ARCH is not n00b friendly!u have to edit using nano editor in CLI ie, "nano -w /path/to/whatever.file)


For your benefit,I have uploaded my */etc/pacman.conf *for* kdemod*(use it if u like kde!super fast!)
here:
*pastebin.ca/969183
*/etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist*:
*pastebin.ca/969193

*/etc/rc.conf* (mine edit as needed):
*pastebin.ca/969190

Now am posting from system rescue cd loaded to memory!smooth  and minimal(JWM).

*always refer arch wiki*,they have explained everything there:
*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Main_Page


If you use broadband and like to update and install packages from Internet look here(bridge mode):
*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PPPoE_Setup_with_pppd

installing kdemod(kde -crap/bloats) :

```
pacman -Syu && pacman -Sy kdemod-lite
```
install other packages as needed.first familiarize with pacman.
its better in many aspect than apt+dpkg.

kdemod:
*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KDEmod
after familiarizing with archlinux,use AUR(Arch User Repository) for custom user made packages.  Best of Luck!


----------



## Renny (Apr 3, 2008)

@praka, 

thnx for the effort buddy,

I've not yet installed Arch,

I'd first like to download the required packages from Windows and burn them to a CD\DVD and then install it from the CD\DVD from Arch.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 3, 2008)

^well,be prepared!read arch wiki  I had installed archlinux with a ftp iso (30MB) provided you have a good internet connection.do ur wiring during NU


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 3, 2008)

> also should I disable IPV6?what Other reasons for slow down?esp the APplications menu in GNome when pressed takes 4-5 sec to open at the first chance sad



^^^thats what u posted on arch forums @praka123

strangely i too have been experiancing the same on my arch install for the past 3 days.do tell me if you find any solution.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

^@abhinandh:actually I posted it in general  I am experiencing this slow down on *Ubuntu*! haha! 

archlinux is as always very fast with kdemod 
if something is slowing down,it will be some network thingy,I think.
for eg:check /etc/hosts entries etc.

Installed gentoo today.it was broken due to their new release coming(2008.0),I have to manually symlink /etc/make.profile to /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0

also,I had used systemrescue cd for installation 
@abhinandh:why dont you post the slowdown on that thread itself?


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^@abhinandh:actually I posted it in general  I am experiencing this slow down on *Ubuntu*! haha!
> 
> archlinux is as always very fast with kdemod
> if something is slowing down,it will be some network thingy,I think.
> ...



a little tweaks here and there and disabling ipv6 did the trick.


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2008)

^^like this
install ipv6 /bin/true

net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=0


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 4, 2008)

like this

Adding the following line to /etc/modprobe.conf will disable the automatic loading of ipv6, while also allowing you to load it manually, if needed.


> # disable autoload of ipv6
> alias net-pf-10 off


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

well,enabling ipv6 seems the problem!


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 12, 2008)

someone help me configure sound for flash 9 plugin (nspluginwrapper)

tried to install libflashsupport from AUR but...



> ==> Missing Dependencies:
> -> flashplugin


----------



## praka123 (Apr 14, 2008)

^install flashplugin?
err..I mean with pacman -dU flashplugin.
libflashsupport-always get from git.(I may upload those files if u want   )


----------



## praka123 (Apr 23, 2008)

The 5 fastest mirrors as per rankmirrors script on my dataone connection :-

```
Server = *ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
Server = *archlinux.mirrors.uk2.net/$repo/os/i686
Server = *mir.archlinux.fr/$repo/os/i686
Server = *mirror.isoc.org.il/pub/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
Server = *mirrors.easynews.com/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
```

# *ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686 ... 1.86 (germany)
# *archlinux.mirrors.uk2.net/$repo/os/i686 ... 2.23 (GB)
# *mir.archlinux.fr/$repo/os/i686 ... 2.25 (france)
# *mirror.isoc.org.il/pub/archlinux/$repo/os/i686 ... 2.30 (Israel)
# *mirrors.easynews.com/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686 ... 2.45 (USA)

I am using Israel mirror now


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 23, 2008)

praka123 said:


> The 5 fastest mirrors as per rankmirrors script on my dataone connection :-
> 
> ```
> Server = *ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/i686
> ...


 thanks.i am using Australia mirror uptil now.will change.




> Server = *mir.archlinux.fr/$repo/os/x86_64
> Server = *mirror.isoc.org.il/pub/archlinux/$repo/os/x86_64
> Server = *archlinux.freeside.ru/$repo/os/x86_64
> Server = *ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/archlinux/$repo/os/x86_64
> ...


^^ for me.


----------



## abhinandh (May 28, 2008)

just did a kernel upgrade and now arch refuses to boot.

```
loading root filesystem module
ERROR attempting to create root device /dev/sda8
unknown
ERROR root filesystem cannot be detected.
root device '/dev/sda8 does not exits,attempting to create it
ERROR failed to parse the blockdevice name for '/dev/sda8'
ERROR unable to create/detect root device '/dev/sda8'
dropping to a recovery shell.....
```


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

did u inspected menu.lst for correct device ? else,it is a udev problem 
also make sure initramfs image is made and it is mentioned on menu.lst entry.

may be u can post here "fdisk -l" o/p ,and "zcat  /proc/config.gz" -post the o/p in *pastebin.ca and link back here.

also,try in chroot,to reinstall kernel,udev and all.


----------



## abhinandh (May 28, 2008)

the best trail seems to be chrooting the system and removing the keymap hook and rebuilding the kernel.
the bug is already filed here *bugs.archlinux.org/task/10050.
will try and report back


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

editing mkiniticpio.conf is a risky business.esp while playing with hooks 
you should have read man pages(GIYF).


----------



## abhinandh (May 29, 2008)

@prakash 
the solution worked.arch now back to normal.just removed the keymap hook and reconfigured the kernel.

but now lm-sensors has gone bonkers.motherboard temp is displayed as 1310c
and cpu also got wrong readings.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2008)

this thread is still not merged with void's thread ?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 19, 2008)

Merging will screw up the posts


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 19, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Merging will screw up the posts


no it won't. void's thread has ALL its posts just after praka's thread. the main stuff, like the tutorials, can be added to the first post of praka's thread and credited to the appropriate author.


----------

